# Sadie Babe 7 years



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Sadie Babe
It’s been 7 long years at the bridge now and I still miss you so much every year I try to say something different but it all says how wonderful you were and how much I miss you so I am a bit lost for words sweetheart I still find it hard to except how suddenly you were taken from me..
We will be together again one day and I look forward to that day.

Love you Sadie Babe
xxxx


High On Whispered Wings

"High on whispered wings I fly
a radiant star, I light the sky.
Toward the sun I soar so free,
a brilliant rainbow follows me.
I pulsate through your very soul
and in my paws your heart I hold.
The day will come when you'll fly too,
I'll be here then to welcome you.
Until the time we meet again
I won't journey far my friend.
For in your love I live so free,
a brilliant rainbow guiding me.”


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful poem, my thoughts are with you on this sad day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this post a few days ago Maggie and hope you got through that tough day okay. Sadie was such a beautiful girl and you must miss her so much  That poem is beautiful, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that I missed this post Maggie - never gets easier does it, and I know that Sadie is never out of your thoughts

Sleep softly Sadie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> So sorry that I missed this post Maggie - never gets easier does it, and I know that Sadie is never out of your thoughts
> 
> Sleep softly Sadie


your right Jan Sadie is never out of my thoughts I find it hard to belive it was 7 years ago


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

So sorry - I know that anniversaries are so difficult. 

What a beautiful girl-Sadie Baby!


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Sadie was beautiful! Thank you for sharing your love for her and the lovely poem.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't been on here much recently and cannot believe I missed your Sadies anniversary.
Another year has flown! That is a lovely verse.


----------

